# '64 Ford Fairlane Customized



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I turned this Fairlane into a Thunderbolt. I made my own hood scoop & decals.
Later,
Fordcowboy

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showpho...e65f34a199d8459e64248cc&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WOW, that's a GREAT custom.  Last night when you talked about the Thunderbolt I couldn't quite place it.......but as soon as I saw your slot I remembered what you were referring to.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey man, That is a sweet looking custom. It was good talking with you last night, I had a great time talking to you and Boss9. Keep up the kool work....:thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice Job F-C. Really like the slideshow too. Circle Track DAC


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Cowboy,

I'm so glad you decided to post this pic--a really good looking car!
I was going to email you back this morn, after I looked at the pic and tell you to do so. I knew the folks here would want to see it!
Now, keep em' comin'!  
Thanks for sharing with us! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

FCB,
Lookin' good! :thumbsup: rr


----------

